# I like to do bench grinders



## h7eh7e

I like to do elektrotochilo to bilo not like everyone else. Here's some pictures.


----------



## h7eh7e

Two stone bench grinders


----------



## DJP

I picked up a few scrap motors from radial arm saws that had a manufacturing defect. They were perfect for grinders and only a left hand nut was needed to secure the stone wheel.

The saw motor case provided lots of clearance for access to the wheel.

That home built grinder continues to provide useful service after years of rough handling. For drill, milling cutter and lathe tool sharpening I use a smaller grinder with green wheel option on one side.

I have found that grinders dedicated to different purposes are ideal. You can't have too many grinders.


----------



## h7eh7e

New project. What would nut left stone does not spin at work I put a rubber washer. Sorry for englishiyskyy I use Yandex translator


----------



## mikelkie

Nice work ,nice display


----------



## h7eh7e

mikelkie _  Thank you.


----------



## h7eh7e

In the new project, the one in the picture above, I use here this motor. He was so. then I cut it a bit


----------



## h7eh7e

Continue. I had the motor rebuild under voltage single phase 220 volts. Here's how I'm doing. I think that from the photos everything is clear. 
For 220 volts it is necessary to switch to the triangle. Display additional three wires.


----------



## h7eh7e

Continue. 
So I gave the three additional wires.


----------



## mikelkie

Is that somekind of flamproof motor?


----------



## h7eh7e

Explosion,security electric/


----------



## h7eh7e

continued. 
That this protection will be.


----------



## h7eh7e

cont.
While I covered in black primer.


----------



## h7eh7e

make the emphasis
next will be


----------



## h7eh7e

Bench Grinder &#1089;oloring


----------



## MRA

Hey, patriotic paint job!


----------



## h7eh7e

Thank you.
Yellow and blue were full banks.
The paint dries quickly. Nitro enamel
I gave preference to these colors.
He painted with an electric spray gun.
In the photo I think that everything is clear.


----------



## h7eh7e

Electrical circuit bench grinder


----------



## h7eh7e

Vibro support bench grinder.
Rubber stabilizer bushing from a car.
The screw is glued with super glue.


----------



## h7eh7e

Bench Grinder Job is done.


----------



## h7eh7e

Continuation of the work is done.


----------



## h7eh7e

link to video
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZ3qRgGnDhQ[/ame]


----------



## h7eh7e

I want to show you a new job.


----------



## mikelkie

Can't wait to see completion. Al others looks excellent


----------



## mikelkie

Can't understand you in the video, even the dog barks in Russian but i like it


----------



## h7eh7e

mikelkie 
I do not have a dog only a cat.
The dog of neighbor was barking.


----------



## h7eh7e

This is how the protection of the stone will look.


----------



## h7eh7e

Report on the work done.


----------



## h7eh7e

Here you can see the video.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0pMNhDkpoo[/ame]


----------



## mikelkie

i want it,, can you ship to RSA?


----------



## MADJACK

Nice work, and I love those heavy duty motors with the removable flanges!


----------



## scoopydo

Very nice work! And Ukaine colors Blue for sky yellow for grain.:thumbup:


----------



## h7eh7e

Next my work.


----------



## h7eh7e

Work continues.


----------



## h7eh7e

Greetings to all. I will continue the topic.
I did it with grief sorry only the video did not have time to shoot.
Look at the photo.


----------



## h7eh7e

Continuation of the topic


----------



## h7eh7e

Continuation.


----------



## h7eh7e

will continue


----------



## h7eh7e

The machine that I made in 2018.


----------



## h7eh7e

Continuation.


----------



## h7eh7e

Continuation.


----------



## h7eh7e

Continuation.


----------



## h7eh7e

Continuation.


----------



## h7eh7e

Continuation.[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSnPA-cUFnA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSnPA-cUFnA[/ame]


----------



## ShopShoe

Very Nice.

You certainly have a achieved a very smooth-running grinder.

--ShopShoe


----------



## h7eh7e

Probably all clearly do not do this for myself.

In the photo below, this is my workhorse.
Handle from above because I do not like dusty work in the workshop.
He took the handle and carried it out into the street.


----------



## h7eh7e

Einhell DSC-201 Globall _ 480 Watt


----------



## h7eh7e

Please see my new job.


----------



## h7eh7e

Here's a video.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVXVMIxqY8E[/ame]


----------



## h7eh7e

Good afternoon everyone.
I'll show you a new job. 
For a new job, I bought this electric motor.


----------



## h7eh7e




----------



## h7eh7e




----------



## h7eh7e




----------



## h7eh7e




----------



## h7eh7e




----------



## h7eh7e




----------



## h7eh7e




----------



## h7eh7e




----------



## h7eh7e




----------



## h7eh7e




----------



## h7eh7e




----------



## h7eh7e




----------



## h7eh7e




----------



## h7eh7e




----------



## h7eh7e




----------



## goldstar31

deleted


----------



## h7eh7e

Hello to all kind people. Today I’ll show my one more job.


----------



## h7eh7e

Here with this electric motor made another electric torch


----------



## h7eh7e

Continuation


----------



## h7eh7e

Continuation


----------



## h7eh7e

Continuation


----------



## h7eh7e

Continuation


----------



## h7eh7e

Good day everyone. 
Here I will show another work in 2018.


----------



## h7eh7e

I will continue.


----------



## h7eh7e

I will continue.


----------



## h7eh7e

I will continue.


----------



## h7eh7e

Good afternoon everyone. I made two models of the machine. They are similar but there are some differences.


And this is this machine was made quite recently.


----------



## h7eh7e

New job
There is a desire to make Disk Grinder.  
Steel disc. Consists of a circle and machined sleeve. The sleeve was welded to the electric drive disc. In general, what you will see. Disk 150 mm.


----------



## h7eh7e

Then the disc was finally welded to the sleeve by electric welding. Further I will show how I processed it on the machine.


----------



## h7eh7e

It turned out this detail.


----------



## h7eh7e

To be continued.


----------



## h7eh7e

Good day to all. I will continue the topic.


----------



## h7eh7e

This is the basis of the machine. This is a square shaped tube.


----------



## h7eh7e

Electric motor.


----------



## h7eh7e

That's the electric motor in the housing.


----------



## h7eh7e

Electric circuit assembled.


----------



## h7eh7e

That was made such a machine.


----------



## h7eh7e

Good day to all. Continuing the topic. I will show you two new works.


----------



## h7eh7e

This machine that the pictures made to order. The machine is only for grinding work. Electric three phase 380 volts. 1400 revolutions. In place of my blue stones, they put their 200 mm volcanite circles.


----------



## h7eh7e

Here is his video.


----------



## h7eh7e

Here is one of the last works. This is a universal machine. I already did a similar machine. This one has a difference. 750 Watt electric motor. Connected at 220 volts. 2800 revolutions. Left steel disk size 185 mm.


----------



## corky

How many Bench Grinders do you have?


----------



## Kenny Broomfield

Very impressive. You have a great talent.


----------



## h7eh7e

Everyone who is on the forum good afternoon. I will show my respected community my new job.


----------



## h7eh7e

one more photo


----------



## h7eh7e

The machine is made to install a frequency regulator on it
And as always I will show the video of the work.


----------



## h7eh7e

And in this video I put a coin.


----------



## h7eh7e

How many Bench Grinders do you have?

Dear corky machine tools, I make to order other people. And for myself, I have the most common Chinese ground.


----------



## Brian Hutchings

Very impressive!
Brian


----------



## h7eh7e

Brian
Thanks you.


----------



## h7eh7e

Today I will show the beginning of work on a disk grinding machine. It will be with a 750-Watt motor. 1400 revolutions. Grinding discs 180 mm. Here are a few photos.

to be continued.


----------



## h7eh7e

So work on these machines came to an end. As always, there are few photos of some parts.


----------



## h7eh7e

more photos


----------



## h7eh7e

next photo


----------



## h7eh7e

next photo


----------



## h7eh7e

next photo


----------



## h7eh7e

next


----------



## chrsbrbnk

I am unclear how you are making 3 phase motors run on single phase ?  Are you using capacitors to shift the phase over?


----------



## h7eh7e

Good afternoon. I use a capacitor. Starting capacitor 150 Microfarad. Working capacitor 30 microfarads. Here are some diagrams.


----------



## h7eh7e

All circuits are checked by me. Work well.


----------



## swood1

Really nice.  Very quiet.  Nice use for spare motors.

You should have a go at making a small surface grinder next


----------



## h7eh7e

I’m making a new machine with such an electric motor. 380 volt electric motor. 1400 revolutions. 550 watts. It will be a machine tool for two steel disks. Grinding. Next photo of the electric motor.


----------



## Mousetrap

I would like to know how to "do" a grinder?


----------



## h7eh7e

When I do this work, Disc Grinder will then be something else.


----------



## chrsbrbnk

Thanks for the electrical diagram ! I'v got a couple three phase motors in the basement I'l try this on .


----------



## h7eh7e

This is what the machine will look like


----------



## h7eh7e

Next photo


----------



## h7eh7e

Next photo


----------



## h7eh7e

Today I will show you already finished work.


----------



## h7eh7e

Next photo


----------



## h7eh7e

Next photo


----------



## h7eh7e

Next photo


----------



## h7eh7e

Next photo


----------



## h7eh7e

Please see the video there is a lot of interesting things.


----------



## h7eh7e

Good day to all the masters. Here we met already in 2020. Best wishes and good luck.
Today I will show you my new job.


----------



## h7eh7e

One more photo.


----------



## h7eh7e

Move on.


----------



## h7eh7e

Video of the machine.


----------



## h7eh7e

I will show one more of my work. This machine has differences from what it did before. But basically they are similar. 550 watt motor.


----------



## h7eh7e

One more photo.


----------



## h7eh7e

next photo.


----------



## h7eh7e

next photo.


----------



## h7eh7e




----------



## h7eh7e

Soon I will show another work.


----------



## h7eh7e

Here is a Disk Sander.


----------



## h7eh7e

Another photo of the machine.


----------



## h7eh7e

One more photo


----------



## h7eh7e




----------



## h7eh7e

_ 200 mm. _ Disk Sander Bench Grinder Nestor Makhno. 200 mm grinding wheels.


----------



## h7eh7e

I will continue another photo.


----------



## h7eh7e

Machine Turn Photo


----------



## h7eh7e

Electrician.


----------



## h7eh7e

Video.


----------



## h7eh7e

Today I will show the machine. 1100 Wat.


----------



## h7eh7e

next


----------



## h7eh7e

VIDEO_


----------



## MADJACK

Very nice!


----------



## h7eh7e

I will show how the machine improved. 
*Einhell TC-BG 200 exclusive 88*


----------



## h7eh7e

Here is one of the new works.


----------



## h7eh7e

Video of the machine.


----------



## h7eh7e

New job. Here with this ABB 1500 Watt motor I begin to make a machine.


----------



## h7eh7e

That's the rotor


----------



## h7eh7e

Here is a base under the motor


----------



## h7eh7e

Next will be a photo.


----------



## h7eh7e

We look.


----------



## h7eh7e

more photos.


----------



## h7eh7e

Video with the master.


----------



## h7eh7e

Good day everyone. Today I will show you my new work.


----------



## h7eh7e

more photos


----------



## h7eh7e

Electrician


----------



## h7eh7e

Electric motor


----------



## h7eh7e

Video.


----------



## lathe nut

Nice Machine


----------



## h7eh7e

lathe Nut 
Thanks you.


----------



## h7eh7e

Hello. I'll show you one more machine.


----------



## h7eh7e

Other photos.


----------



## h7eh7e

Other photos.


----------



## h7eh7e

Other photos.


----------



## h7eh7e

Other photos.


----------



## h7eh7e

Other photos.


----------



## h7eh7e

Other photos.


----------



## h7eh7e

Other photos.


----------



## h7eh7e

Other photos.


----------



## h7eh7e

Other photos. Electrician.


----------



## h7eh7e

Electrician.


----------



## h7eh7e

Other photos.


----------



## h7eh7e

Other photos. Electrician.


----------



## h7eh7e

Other photos.


----------



## h7eh7e

Other photos.


----------



## h7eh7e

Other photos.


----------



## h7eh7e

Other photos.


----------



## h7eh7e

VIDEO with the author of the machine.


----------



## mikelkie

h7eh7e said:


> Video.



Keep up such nice work


----------



## h7eh7e

Here I will show you one more work of mine.


----------



## h7eh7e

one more photo


----------



## h7eh7e

one more photo


----------



## h7eh7e

Machine video .


----------



## bruski

Дуже красива і гладка хода машина.


----------



## goldstar31

Well I've been 'commissioning'  one with an 80 grit white Aloxite wheel on oe end and a diamond or CBN wheel on the other,  I've sort of  been grinding old lathe tools on my new Acute tool and cutter grinder.  
Too much snow to get into the workshop n
but I'm impressed with the sharpness of these  re-furbished lathe tools. Hope to  get them in use

Cheers

Norman


----------



## h7eh7e

Good day to all. I will show you such a machine.


----------



## h7eh7e

one more photo


----------



## h7eh7e

one more photo


----------



## h7eh7e

one more photo


----------



## h7eh7e

one more photo


----------



## h7eh7e

one more photo


----------



## h7eh7e

one more photo


----------



## h7eh7e

one more photo


----------



## h7eh7e

Here is a video of the machine.


----------



## MRA

Hi - I have been looking at your work - дуже хороший    You seem to use 3-phase motors and you have broken the star-point where needed to work them from 220v in 'delta'.  I just did this too, to run with a fancy Japanese variable-frequency-drive inverter which I was lucky to buy second-hand.  But are you running yours from a single-phase supply somehow, perhaps with those banks of capacitors to synthesise another phase?  I am curious.
Mark, Manchester UK


----------



## h7eh7e

Good evening. Yes, I use a three-phase electric motor, but I connect it to the network for one phase according to this scheme.


----------



## MRA

Spaceba!  I have a book on how to do this - I think I need to read it again.  I think I remember that the size (uF) of C1 is proportional to the load on the motor - I imagine that the thing gets unhappy if you load the motor too heavily, if it runs well with no load?  People here used to use a very large 3-phase motor on 'idle', run with capacitors like your scheme, and then take the 3 phases from that motor's terminals, to drive the smaller lathe, milling machine etc.  Some people use a flywheel on the big motor, but I imagine the rotor itself adds plenty of inertia.  The Japanese VFD is very nice, but it is a complete box of mystery - if it breaks, I have no chance.  I can't even see most of the components, or count the legs on the computer chips inside it


----------



## h7eh7e

I select the working capacitor C1 for this. 4 microforada per 100 watts of electric motor power. This is how I do it on all my machines. Starting capacitor C2 needs 2-3 times more. Alternatively, you can supply a DC motor. I saw on YouTube even put on a treadmill.


----------



## MRA

That's interesting, and a useful guide figure - thanks.  Do you know if (in general) VFD is unhappy if the 3 output legs are unevenly loaded?  I imagine a bridge rectifier between 2 legs, leaving the third floating, might not be a good idea - but I am guessing.  I have a variac - this (again plus bridge rectifier or 4 fat diodes) would be a cheaper way to go to DC, but you have to be careful not to go over the maximum current for the rating of the brush.


----------



## MRA

MRA said:


> That's interesting, and a useful guide figure - thanks.  Do you know if (in general) VFD is unhappy if the 3 output legs are unevenly loaded?  I imagine a bridge rectifier between 2 legs, leaving the third floating, might not be a good idea - but I am guessing.  I have a variac - this (again plus bridge rectifier or 4 fat diodes) would be a cheaper way to go to DC, but you have to be careful not to go over the maximum current for the rating of the brush.



By the way, I was lucky 4 years ago to enjoy a camping / motorcycle holiday (with kids and sidecars) in SW Ukraine.  A beautiful country, and resourceful people.  We ended up buying bike spares in a big market in Kamianets Podilsky - if I had not been travelling with a Polish linguist, I would have been in some trouble!


----------



## h7eh7e

I live in the city of Krivoy Rog. Dnipropetrovsk region. Ukraine. 
Good luck to you.


----------



## h7eh7e

Good afternoon everyone. I'll show you one more machine.


----------



## h7eh7e

more photos


----------



## h7eh7e

Please watch the video.


----------



## MRA

I like the latest device!  Mounted on the cross-slide of a lathe, you could use that to sharpen end-mills held in the (not-moving) chuck - and also perhaps for sharpening knives from woodwork planer/thicknesser machine, since you can set the angle at which it cuts.



h7eh7e said:


> I select the working capacitor C1 for this. 4 microforada per 100 watts of electric motor power. This is how I do it on all my machines. Starting capacitor C2 needs 2-3 times more.



Meanwhile - thanks to your information, I have had a small success, so thank you from Manchester UK!


----------



## h7eh7e

Good afternoon, master. I will show you one more work of mine. This is a double disc sander. Discs 200 mm. Electric motor 750 watts. 1400 rpm.


----------



## h7eh7e

more photos


----------



## h7eh7e

more photos


----------



## h7eh7e

more photos


----------



## h7eh7e

more photos


----------



## h7eh7e

more photos


----------



## h7eh7e

more photos


----------



## h7eh7e

more photos 
Electrical part of the machine.


----------



## h7eh7e

working condenser 30 microfarads 300 volts.


----------



## h7eh7e

start condenser 80 microfrads.


----------



## h7eh7e

more photos


----------



## h7eh7e

Brand Nestor Makhno.


----------



## h7eh7e

please see the video of the machine. \


----------



## h7eh7e

Good afternoon everyone. I'll show you another machine that I made.


----------



## h7eh7e

Photo in detail.


----------



## h7eh7e

Photo in detail.


----------



## h7eh7e

Photo in detail.


----------



## h7eh7e

Photo in detail. Electricity.


----------



## h7eh7e

Please watch the video of this machine from the author.


----------



## Bentwings

h7eh7e said:


> Good afternoon everyone. I'll show you another machine that I made.


That’s a nice machine! 
Buron


----------

